# VOIP > Software Reviews >  OpenSer sip.awmn directory command

## mojiro

με αυτό το μικρό command line...



```
openserctl ul show | grep "Contact:: sip:\|User-agent:: " | awk -F'\t\t||\t\t\t' '{print $2;}' | awk -F':: sip:\|-agent:: ' '{if ($1 == "Contact") {print "ccc{"$2;} else {print "aaa{"$2;}}' | awk -F' Q=' '{print $1;}' | awk -F'{||:||;' '{if ($1 == "ccc") {printf $1"{"$2"}";} else {printf $0"}\n";}}'
```

βγαίνει κάτι σαν...



```
ccc{[email protected]}aaa{Asterisk PBX}
ccc{[email protected]}aaa{Asterisk-smarag}
ccc{[email protected]}aaa{<<_sokratisg awmn-4016_>>}
ccc{[email protected]}aaa{*XRYSOULA*}
ccc{[email protected]}aaa{Asterisk-smarag}
ccc{[email protected]}aaa{~~~JollyRoger~~#9158~~~}
```

που δε περιέχει περιττή πληροφορία όπως το http://www.sip.awmn

----------

